# Need a good tack spray



## Cl0ckw0rk (Jul 1, 2015)

I need a good tack spray, I use Nasdar super flash tack but it has gone down hill recently.....please advice...thank you in advance


----------



## Cl0ckw0rk (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone have a good heat flash tack spray to recommend?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

That stuff will kill you.

Try the water based stuff you spread onto the platen. It lasts longer and doesn't gunk the press/your lungs up.


----------



## Cl0ckw0rk (Jul 1, 2015)

Yes, I am currently trying that now but it makes a mess of your platens when you must apply it many times, I use a squeegee to apply what else can I use?


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

I use the ultimate cleanup cards.. Then just throw it away when I'm done spreading.. You can spray the platen with water and scrub the lint off when it becomes less sticky. Then just flash it to make it sticky again. I don't have to re apply it very often. Best thing I have done is switch to that stuff...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

I use the pallet tape and spread the glue on top of that with a brush....wish I would have found this 2000 spray adhesive cans ago! lot cheaper as well.


----------



## Cl0ckw0rk (Jul 1, 2015)

Doesn't your lint turn into balls when reapplying it,with a card or squeegee, to already used platens. It's just a wet mess after a couple applications


----------



## Cl0ckw0rk (Jul 1, 2015)

Can I ask what brand you use


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Cl0ckw0rk said:


> Yes, I am currently trying that now but it makes a mess of your platens when you must apply it many times, I use a squeegee to apply what else can I use?


We use one of those 4" plastic squeegees that are for sign vinyl. One of my suppliers throws in a handful whenever we ask.

You don't need to reapply it. We'll run a couple thousand shirts between applications. It works great. I actually dislike it when it's freshly applied. It takes a dozen or so shirts until it gets in to a good spot.


----------



## Cl0ckw0rk (Jul 1, 2015)

Headfirst....what is the name of the product and where do you purchase it?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Most the water base stuff is all the same. Tectax, Tekmar, some of the others like CCI pro bond use to be great and there were some others, either those that changed are manufactured by the same manufacure or they all started watering it down. 

With the water base stuff I put on platen tape, coat 1 time flash, then another coat flash and good for 50-100 shirts per platen when lint build is enough to loose tack, you just use a scrub pad and water a light scub takes off the lint. I pull the lint off the scrubby and go to the next platen. If you do have to reapply you need to remove the lint first. 

As for spray tac, If your going to use that crap you should be using a mask or have a containment filter which are very expensive. There are a few manufactures here in town that use spray tac though a high volume gun, the employees that work in that area have to use respirators.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

I use pro-bond and love it for all reasons already given. It does work better once the platens get a little lint on them and that's when I like to reapply. When the build up of lint is too much I spray a little window cleaner on them, wipe off the excess lint with an old shirt and flash for more tack. In the morning you just heat up your platens and take off. Sometimes I get impatient waiting for the flash to warm up enough to get the glue sticky and I'll use a little spray tack just to get started but that's it. I used to buy spray tack by the case, now I buy it by the can. 


-Mitchell 
Star Designs
The Factory


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

I use a 4" paint roller - one of the foam ones for gloss paint. Just pour some glue straight onto the platen tape and roller it over.

Store the roller in a polythene bag, between uses, to stop it drying out.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

The way to prevent the roll on adhesive from balling up is simple. Before reapplying more adhesive, quickly scrub down the pallets with water and a stiff brush then wipe off with an old t-shirt or similar.
Interestingly, we discovered that doing that cut the amount of adhesive we were using by over 75% plus saved our printers time because our screen tech is assigned scrubbing down the pallets.


----------

